# .  (, , , )

## Beginner

.....
   ,    ,      ,    ....   -  -?

----------


## Andyko

> ,    ,      ,


.
        .

----------


## Beginner

.....    ,   : transport.ru/1/3/i31_6257p1.htm

     !

  ???

----------


## Andyko

.
2.              (    -  )        ,  ,  ()         -      :
...
5)        ,     ,        (,   () )   20  ,     ;

----------


## Beginner

....

,  ,      .

 . 5 . 2 . 346.26      ,  ,         ,     ,        (,   () )   20  ,     .

   ,        -        ,        .        ,          ,    .

            . 26.3  .      ,        .

<b.                       . 5 . 2 . 346.26  .</b>

 ,     ,      ,      ,        <b>    </b>      . 25  26.2   .

          .



   .....   ((

----------


## Andyko

:Smilie: 
      - ,          -  .  :Smilie:

----------


## Beginner

))


 !           ... ?

----------


## Andyko

,        :Smilie: 
__     - .  ,     .

----------


## Beginner

...

..       "",     -  


     ..     ""    -

----------


## Andyko

...



> "",


      - .


> ..     ""


  ,      ,         -  .      .

----------


## Beginner

:Smilie: 

 ,   

    ,  ,   ,    ,   ,  - !

----------


## Andyko

:Smilie:

----------


## Beginner

Andyko!

     ...   ,       -!..... 


  "   "  :       ,    .......   (, ,     )
 2....      ,  ,        ?

----------


## Andyko

> 


.      .


> 





> ?


,   ,    -     -  , ,  .     ,       .

----------


## Beginner

!

        ....     "",        ?  :Wink:

----------


## Andyko

,    :Smilie:   ,  ?  :Wink: 
        .

----------

:Smilie: 
    !  :Wink: 

Andyko,   !

----------

,         ,      ????      ,       ...
  ,      ,       ..,         ..... ....

----------


## Andyko

> ,


,    20       .    .

----------


## nimfeya

? (   ).  ? 
     ...        ...
   -      .     20 .        20.   ...  - ????

----------


## Cooler

> ?


  ,  .


> 20.   ...


  ,    :  - ,   - ,   -   ,  -   !   ...       100 !  :Wow: 

:  **  ,  ** ,  20  -   .

----------


## nimfeya

> ,    :  - ,   - ,   -   ,  -   !   ...       100 ! 
> 
> :  **  ,  ** ,  20  -   .


?            ...
     -         ...
         - ?  ?

----------


## .

.       http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/Glava...rticle_346_26/

----------


## 02-09

,        ,           -  ?

----------


## .

,      ,  .     .

----------


## Cooler

> 


   " "?                ?

  -   ?    ?

----------

!
  ,            . 
1.    ,      . ,       ,      .
2.    
3.      ,    64.12  ,  63,40      :Embarrassment: 
:1.      ?    :
2.    ?
3.   . ,              . (        )
4.         (      ).

----------


## .

1.  ,        ?      ,  ,  ,    
2.     
3.  .   .

----------

!
,   .
 ,      ,           . 
..    ,      ,      .

----------


## wertolet

. :      5  .       . ,          (:     ,        ,      ..).         .  ?

----------


## Cooler

> 


 "" -     ? ? ?   ?

----------


## .

.         ,    .
 -     ?     ?    ,   ?

----------

, !  -.   \     .          . .       .     ?

----------


## LegO NSK

,     ()    .
        .

----------

LegO NSK, !

----------

,        ,     63.4 (  ),       15%  -   ?    /          .          ?

----------

:

----------


## .

-    .    ?

----------

.

----------


## .

.
           ,

----------

,                 ?

----------



----------


## .

**,      .           .

----------

.

----------

,    ,.. ,  , ?

----------


## Andyko

""?

----------

-  .       ?

----------


## Andyko

-

----------

,    .   ,.   .

----------


## Andyko

, ?

----------

.

----------

.?     .

----------


## LegO NSK

> .?


  ?

----------


## Andyko

> .

----------

,      ,     .

----------


## Andyko

?
  ?

----------

.           ?      .   : - ,       .     , .       ?

----------


## Cooler

> , .       ?


     .

----------

?

----------


## Cooler

!

  -     ?

----------

,       ?

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,       ?


 .

----------

,   .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,   .


   ?   ?

----------

...  ,   .   :    ,      .     ,      , 13%   ,  ,,  .  ,    ,  ()    ,    . ..       ,      . -             ?      - , -   ,     .      .       -  .              ?

----------


## Andyko

> ,


   ,         .       .  ,     ?

----------

,      3 .   .....

----------


## Andyko

-  :


> ,      , 13%   ,

----------


## .

.     ,       .
    .       . 
,        ,    - . ,    ,    -   .       ,            :Wink: 
,         .    ,

----------

,   .

----------


## Andyko



----------


## xxaz

-  .. ,
     -   ,     3 :
" "
         ( ).       (  ).  .     .   . ,   ,  ""   ,   ,       .    - ,    ""    .      ,           .  ,     ,    ,   ?

C..:                     ,  ,  ()         -          ,     ,        (,   () )   20  ,     .

 1  11   ,  ,    ,       ,    ,    ,        ,      .

        40 ""  .   1  784           .    785                         (),         .

  632                                  .  642   ,                              .

 ,           (  )      ,         , , ,                           .

          ,              ,   ,        ( 45  ).

----------


## xxaz

!  ,  !   ,      ,   .      ,           ,        .    ,       .    ,      .     .   **   .

----------


## .

.     .      20 .

----------


## xxaz

:



> [COLOR="Black"] -  .. 
>  ,           (  )      ,         , , ,                           .

----------


## xxaz

:
            .          20  
 : .. 
     I  

,  .

   ,            ,         (  2  2008 .  03-11-04/3/541).       .

    ()               (. 1 . 785  ).

    ,    ()    . ,          ,      ,   ,  -   . . (. 1 . 801  ).      ,    5  2  346.26   .          .

 ,              ,      ,     (. 7 . 346.26  ).  ,        ,      ,     .

      ,     (., ,      14  2006 .  12-26964/04-21).

----------


## Cooler

> :


  : 


> 


   -  .  -        -,      **  ** .


> 


    " "    :



> ,       **


   " "  " ".

** ,  .

----------


## xxaz

,     ?
        :

         ( ).       (  ).  .     .   . ,   ,  ""   ,   ,       .    - ,    ""    .      ,           .  ,     ,    ,   ?

----------


## Cooler

> ,     ?


 ** -   .

  "" -       .      :        ** :   **  ().   :     ,       ?

        ,  (  ),      ?

       : -  .

P.S.     ,   "  ":         - ,    ,  .

,    ,  -     ,     ?         .

       18%    ,        -      .

----------


## xxaz

,     ,                   ,     !

     :
   ,             ,     .

----------


## Cooler

> :


      ,    , , ,     :



> ,  **            ,    **  ,     (. 7 . 346.26  ).  ,        ,      ,     .


   :  - ,  - .      : "**-  ",     . 

      : "    -    ".  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

.

----------


## xxaz

?

    ,    ()    . ,          ,      ,   ,  -   . . (. 1 . 801  ).      ,    5  2  346.26   .          .

----------


## Cooler

> ?


 ,        ,     ,       ?


> 


         " "  ""?

----------


## xxaz

41 .  801.   

2.       ,         **.

----------


## efreytor

?  :Frown:

----------


## xxaz

> *        .*          20  
>  : .. 
>      I  
> 
> ,  .


 !

----------


## efreytor

*xxaz*,    ,   ,        .  :Wink:

----------


## Cooler

> 2.       ,         .


      ,  ,  ** **!      !   :Stick Out Tongue: 


> ?


 **  .  :Wink:

----------


## xxaz

,        ,       !      ,      ,   ** ,               -   .      !       .

----------


## xxaz

> !   **  .


  ,  !      ,       ,      !

----------


## .

,    .   ,     -

----------


## Cooler

> ,           ,               -   .


      ,   .

        ( ,  )    , , .




> -


 :     ,         .

*xxaz*,  " "         ? ,  ...

----------


## lenochka196

:    (       ), 10 - , 2  - .       11    .       01.01.  .   ,      ,   2  ,   .      .    ,    346.26 "       ,     ,        (,   () )   20  ,     ".       ?

----------


## efreytor

..

----------


## lenochka196

:      ?

----------


## lenochka196



----------


## .

:Wink:

----------


## efreytor

*lenochka196*,             ... ()           .

----------


## lenochka196

!

----------


## lenochka196

:          ( ),        .   ?

----------


## .

,          .   90

----------


## lenochka196

,   ,   .    ,   .      ))))))                  ?

----------


## .

*lenochka196*,     -  ,  .

----------


## lenochka196



----------


## .

*lenochka196*,   ?      ,    . Ÿ  .

----------


## lenochka196

,   ))))

----------


## efreytor

> :        (    1 2 3 4 5 ...  )
> Andyko

----------


## lenochka196

)))))))))

----------

,       (    )    -       (           )  ? 
  (    )   (   )         ,     -  ?

----------


## .

> (    )    -


  ?        ,        ?    , ? 
       ,    .

----------


## lenochka196

:
 ,   ,  .     3        .        ?              ?

----------


## 34

> :
>  ,   ,  .     3        .        ?              ?


      .

----------


## lenochka196

:        ?

----------


## 34

.

----------


## Irinka0701

,      ,             "    "   .
:        .

----------


## Andyko

> "    "   .


 ?     ?

----------


## Irinka0701

> ?     ?


    -  ,     ,  .  ,           ?         . 
            .

----------


## Andyko

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=330652

   ?

----------


## Irinka0701

-,   .      /     . 
    (, . ,  ),  . ""        .
      ?

----------


## Andyko

?      ?

----------


## Irinka0701

,   ,        -  ( ,   ..)   ,  ,      .  ,     ,            .    .

----------


## Andyko

> ,     ,


 , ;



> 


 
,           
  -

----------


## Irinka0701

:  ()    (    )  .   ?         "    ( )",   ,  .      ?

----------


## 34

> -  ,     ,  .  ,           ?         . 
>             .


1.     - .
2.      .

----------

1)    ( )  ,    ( )  ,    ? 
2)   ( -)      ,           ,    ,   ?

----------


## Andyko

1. 
2.,

----------


## .

1. 
2.         ,       ,   - . 
    -           :Smilie:

----------

> 1.


  .     :         ??    24001.

----------

> 1. 
> 2.         ,       ,   - . 
>     -


, ,  .   .    ,   20   ,  .  ,    , ,    "... -"...  "...    ,       ...

----------


## Andyko

> "...  "...

----------

> 


..  ?, ,

----------


## Andyko



----------

. , -         -     .     .    ,    .?          -.     ?      ?

----------


## Irinka0701

- ,    20.
  , -    ,   .

----------

.            . .       20   ,    .    ?

----------


## .

**,           20 .   20

----------

, .,      . ,  -, ,    30       ,       . 30     ?      "       ,     ,        (,   () )   20  ,     ;"
 ,         (

----------


## LegO NSK

> . 30


     20-

----------


## .

**,   +-90 .      90       20  .  1 ,  15 ,  25 .  ?

----------


## 83

( )        . ?  ,         (),          ?      ,      ,        .?

----------


## .

> ?


 ,   ,  . ,   ,         ?

----------


## 34

> ( )        . ?  ,         (),          ?      ,      ,        .?


1. ,  - /   20.
2.     .
3.      .

----------


## 34

> ,   ,         ?


 ,       .

----------


## 83

> *34* 
> 2.     .


      ?   ,   ?

*.*



> ,   ,


..             ?      ?   ,    . ..     -    .  -

----------


## 34

> ?   ,   ?


.

----------


## .

> ,    . ..     -    .  -


 ,         .      ,             ,   .            .



> ,       .


 ,   .        :Wink:

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,   .


  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
   -  .))

----------


## 83

,          ,    ,   ? 
     1000         ?

----------


## 34

> ,          ,    ,   ? 
>      1000         ?


       . 

                 .

----------


## LegO NSK

?
    .

----------


## .

,    ,            - ?  :Wink:

----------


## 83

*34* 
     ,     ,       ,    (     ) ?

----------


## .

,  -20    .     ,  ..  ,  ,     ..  .  .,  .      ?

----------


## .

> ,     ,       ,


 ,  .   ,    .
  -         .      .
   + .     ,        .



> ,  ..  ,


  -  . 
      ,

----------


## 83

*.*



> ,        .


,             .,   ....          +   ,    ,    20.
 ,   ?

----------


## 34

> *34* 
>      ,     ,       ,    (     ) ?


 .         (  13% )       ( + ).
   ,             .

----------


## 83

.     ((((

----------


## .

?           ,    ?

----------


## 34

> .     ((((


    .      .

----------


## 83

*34*,*.*

----------


## 83

> .      .


         ,     (,,)    .    ,    , ?

----------


## 34

> ,     (,,)    .    ,    , ?

----------

)
        .
       (6%)
        .
          .
1)      (  )      (    ).  .
2)  +    .
      .
     -      ,        -                 .

   -       (    ) -         (   ,  6%,     ,   -      15% )

----------


## SmartBit

!  :Wink: 

:
** .   * 5    ""   * .     5 .
:
1.  **      ? (     10 ,     5       5 ,        10). 
2.    ,            .      "",    ""       . *      ?*
3.        ? ?! -        .      ,   ?   ?! -  ,    ?     -       ?    2-3   .

   .    :Smilie:

----------


## .

1.  ,   ,  
2.   .    , .       .
3.      .  4 .      ,   .          .

----------


## SmartBit

> 1.  ,   ,  
> 2.   .    , .       .
> 3.      .  4 .      ,   .          .


.
1.     (       .  .    ,     ,    ?       5   .     1!       .  :Frown: 
2. ,   .      5      .
3.    . ,    ?  :Frown:

----------


## Andyko

> ,


  ,

----------


## .

> .     (       .


     .  ,       .

----------

-   .      20          .    -     ?          ?  !

----------


## SmartBit

> -   .      20          .    -     ?          ?  !


1.  -  20 !       ,     20 .
2.     ?     .  :Smilie:     : " "      (    ),       ... " "  .         :Smilie: 
3.    ,         . 
           ,    .   - .         ""         :Smilie:

----------

> 1.  -  20 !       ,     20 .
> 2.     ?     .     : " "      (    ),       ... " "  .        
> 3.    ,         . 
>            ,    .   - .         ""


     ,  .  ,  -  ,      ,      20   .   ,    ,       .     .    ,      20 ,      ?        
 ?     ,     .       ?

----------


## SmartBit

1.      20 .
2.  .
3.   .

----------

> 1.      20 .
> 2.  .
> 3.   .


 !

----------


## Eduard1

!     ,    ?

----------


## .

?  ?  ?

----------


## Eduard1

> ?  ?  ?


 ,  22.      15.. ,  .

----------


## .



----------


## Eduard1

> 


!          ,   ?

----------


## .

5-                     .

----------


## Kotsegubova

,       ,       ,    01  31     .

----------


## Den233

. -,      (20)     5 .,    ?          ?   .

----------


## .

?

----------


## Den233



----------


## 61

!  -   :
     . ,    1-2-3      .      :          ?       ?    ?
    ?

----------


## Andyko

-  ,     ,

----------


## 61

,   3     -  0 ? 
  - ""?     ,     ?

----------


## Andyko

-    ;

----------

.     ""     .       .    ?     ?  ?

----------


## Andyko

?    ?

----------

.     . .

----------


## Andyko

;
     -     
   ,

----------

?           ?           -    ?

----------


## Andyko

;
 ;  - , ;
,

----------

?

----------


## Andyko

,

----------


## EMO

, .    15 / .         3- .    .     3     15-?

----------


## Andyko



----------


## EMO

.     ,  2      .. ,   ,       ?

----------


## Andyko

;
         ?

----------


## EMO

.      ,  , , .      .

----------


## Andyko

?

----------


## EMO

,    13 .

----------


## Andyko

,   ;
  -  ,         ,

----------


## EMO

,   .     ,   .   ,       .      .        ?

----------


## .

*EMO*,   -?     ?

----------


## EMO

.            ,      ?

----------


## .

> .


.              ))

----------


## Andyko

> ,      ?

----------


## rezedaa

> , .    15 / .         3- .    .     3     15-?


1.          ?     .

----------


## Andyko

,    ?

----------


## rezedaa

> .            ,      ?


2.  -    -    .        ,       ,       .   .   ?

----------


## EMO

> 2.  -    -    .        ,       ,       .   .   ?


,    -...

----------


## EMO

:



    25  2005 . N 03-11-04/3/66

... ,       ,           (. 1 . 2    ),  ,    ,    
,               .
    ,    . 20       ,      13.10.2003 N 91,          ,   (),    .         ,   ,        .
    9 . 346.29  ,   ,            (     ,      ), 
            ,      .
   ,        2005 .                 III     2005 .        2005 .             2005 .           ,                  .



    - 
   ..
   25.08.2005

----------


## EMO

:


    24  2005 . N 03-06-05-04/44
                  ,           ,                          .
    ,      ,      (  -   ).
... ,             ,      (,     ..),                  .

     ,      (  ,     ,     )    (    ),             ..




    - 
   ..
   24.02.2005

  .       ,      ?

----------

!
      :

   ,         ,      ,       ...      ,      /,      ..?
       ? 

         ,   ?

!

----------

> ?        ,        ?    , ? 
>        ,    .


.   ,   ,       ,       
        /,            ? -?

----------

..         (      )            -2...    ..     2  ,   13.01   ...

----------


## .

http://www.klerk.ru/blank/121927/

----------

,   (   )     2.      (),        ,              (  ,     )?

----------

,              ,        .

----------


## irixa2

,    ,  :
  ()     .       , :
1.   ,       13%  ,   ?  -  +?
2.        ,   5       .     . (           ?)    -   5       ,     ?
3.            ,      . ?
4.     ? ?
5.     ?

----------


## .

1. 
2.    ,          
4. .           ,      
5.  ,

----------


## irixa2

!

----------


## voprosenvd

! 

       ,    

    +   . 
  1  20 +   (  )
                  (       )

:
1.              ?  ,        ? 
2.    ,       ()?      ? 
3.    ,       ()?      ? 

   .

----------


## .

1.    .      
2.     .         ,          .     ,  ,   ,   
3.    .

----------


## DWall30

,      .       .     ,  ???

----------

*DWall30*, 
   "  ".         ()   ( ).       .  2013

----------


## DWall30

,       ,        -       ,   ,   ,       ,               .         ,       ,            ???

----------

?   .

----------


## DWall30

,  .

----------

.        .      ,    .           .           ?

----------


## DWall30

,         ,   ,    ?

----------



----------


## DWall30

,.

----------

.   .        .         ,     .       .       . :      ?       ?       20,     ?!     ?            ?

----------

> .


      ?   ?      ?

----------

> ?   ?      ?


    ,     .  .   .
   ,   :            ,      .     (   ).   ,      ,    ?

----------

**,     ,   ?  ,     ? -  .    ?

----------

> **,     ,   ?  ,     ? -  .    ?


 .  .       .     .     -      .
    ,         .

----------

,     ?

----------

> ,     ?


.        ,        ?

----------

> .


  .      ,    .

,  ,          ,     .

----------

> .      ,    .
> 
> ,  ,          ,     .


,        .            ?         ?
   ,              19  ( 1 =1 ).         ?

----------


## Olona

.   .   .   ,   ,       ?      ,        ,     ( ).       .    1    (    ),         .    ,    ?                 (   ).

----------


## .

*Olona*,    ?
     ?

----------


## Olona

> *Olona*,    ?
>      ?


..    .         ,    .        -   69 ,   29 .        ?    ?        ,     .

----------


## .

..         ,     ,      ? ..   ?

----------


## Olona

> ..         ,     ,      ? ..   ?


            .    .       ,      .   ,      6%,        .

----------


## Olona

,    .       ,       ,     .

----------


## .

> .


  ,              




> ,


  ,    .     . 
      .    ,

----------

!
  -  ,      .   1      (   )  3        () +       (   ).
1.      4      2 .  1        . ?
2.    ,        ?   ?      ,       .      ?          ;               +\ ?   ,      .

----------

!
  ()   .            ,       ???      ...

----------

.     .      , , ,   . , ,     .     ,    .    .    ,

----------

> .     .      , , ,   . , ,     .     ,    .    .    ,


.       .  ,   -       ..    ,    .     ?               . :Smilie:

----------


## .

>

----------

, ,   ,       ,   ,  .        ,       -.           -.                  ?

----------


## .

?  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------



----------


## .

**,     :Smilie:  
 -    (  -            ),

----------

, ,          ?

----------


## .



----------

,   -       ,            ?

----------


## .

> ?

----------


## Nadin812

!   .                 .      ?   ,             .

                ?    ,         .       -  ,      ?    .

----------


## 8

!
-    .. ...   Olona      ..    ,           ,                  (            )-       ?
..          (+6%)       /..     6%..  ""...     .,   ?
         ... ,    ...
.  ..

----------

> ?


 




> ?





> .

----------

> ?





> ?


[/QUOTE]  , ...

       ?

----------


## Nadin812

,    2013    -          ,       ?

----------



----------


## vdota83

.
:        ,         .    .     .    /?      /  -  ?
 ,    /.       ,      (   - )?    /      ,        -  -   ???
 !

----------


## .

> .


     ?   ?

----------

, ,      ,    .     .      ,  ,     /.      ,   ,       .     , .     ?     ,  ...

----------


## .

20      ,    .      ,      .

----------

, 20 ,  .      ?       .       .       ,         .

----------


## .

> ?


       ,     .      ,    .

----------

,  - -      ,    -     ?

----------


## .

, .         ,      .

----------

! :Smilie:

----------

:
    .
         (    )        .
   (,     ).        ,      ?

----------

!
,          ,    ;    -.         , ..    .                         (    ,      ,    ;         ). , ,             ?  ,   ,      .

----------

> :
>     .
>          (    )        .
>    (,     ).        ,      ?


   -     ,  ,  ,

----------

> !
> ,          ,    ;    -.         , ..    .                         (    ,      ,    ;         ). , ,             ?  ,   ,      .


  ,  ..

----------

,

----------


## NATALIA76

!  ,      ,      -    ""    ?       ?  ... ...

----------

*NATALIA76*,      .       ,        (   )

----------


## NATALIA76

> *NATALIA76*,      .       ,        (   )


     ?

----------

*NATALIA76*,   ?

----------


## BlackWolf-87

,    .    .    ,   .     2 , ,  ,  .    ,  ,   (),     .   .   ,   ,  ,         ,   ,     ,   ,  .     ,   ,       ,    : 10 , 10 , 5 ,     5      .     ,   ,      .       , , 100 ,      80 , 20   .            .  :       ?     ,    -  .     .      2 ,     ,       ,     ,  .      : 45.50    ,    50.20, 50.30, 50.10.2, 50.10.3,74.84, 52.63, 63.40, 71.31, 71.32, 60.24.3. .    ))))      .

----------

.       

   ,  .

 ,     , ,  .   , ,    .

----------


## BlackWolf-87

> .       
> 
>    ,  .
> 
>  ,     , ,  .   , ,    .


 . ,    ,   ,   2-3  .      ,    .       ,  ,    .    ?  ,    ,  45.50   ?        ,    .            .    "      ".   ?

----------

*BlackWolf-87*,   ,

----------


## BlackWolf-87

> *BlackWolf-87*,   ,


  .       .

----------

,     ?

----------


## BlackWolf-87

> ,     ?


   ,     )    ,     .     ?

----------

*BlackWolf-87*,        .   , -       ,      .   ?

----------


## BlackWolf-87

**,   ,    ,     ,   ,     ?

----------

*BlackWolf-87*,     ,            .  ?     .

----------


## BlackWolf-87

,    ,     ,  ,   ,     .)

----------

*BlackWolf-87*,     .

----------


## BlackWolf-87

**,       ,     4  .     4,   20 ,   ,    ,    .    .

----------

.      60.24.   .  1     .          ?

----------

.       63.40.    6%  9%.        9%       ,        (      -    ).          ?

----------


## .

> ?


.            .




> 63.40.    6%  9%.


   9%  :Embarrassment: 
  , ,    .

----------

63.40   . 9%   .

----------


## .

> 9%   .


    ?

----------

15%

----------


## .

))




> 


   ?

----------

,       -   .

----------


## .

.  .   .

----------

.  ?            ?

----------


## .

> 


     .        
      ( )      .

----------

?  ?       .

----------


## .

13%,    22%,   5,1%.

----------

15%   .          .             .       ,          .     -.     .

----------


## .

> .


   .  ,   ,     "".         ,     .
      .    .   ,   - .




> ,          .


          ,         .




> .


  .  -

----------

?

----------


## .

.      . 
  .     .

----------


## Diara

!  ,           .,      .        .     -  ,  -    ,       ()  -   .

----------

.

----------

.
11    . (.  60.24.)        .           .      ,        10  (    ,      ).          14 .    16   19 .
 .
1.   ,    ? ( ,       2014   2015   ??         )
2.          ?      ?     ? (           ?)
3.    -         ?       ,      ?
4.     ? -            ,       .
!

----------

**, 
     -    ,        :Smilie:        2015  ..

----------


## 981

. 
1)    .       .       (       ,     )
2)          ,     .
   .   
      "      "     ,    ?

----------


## 981

. 
1)    .       .       (       ,     )
2)          ,     .
   .   
      "      "     ,    ?

----------

*981*,    /?       ?

----------


## 981

.     5-6 .

----------

,     ?               ?

----------

> ,     ?               ?


  .

----------


## 981

.

----------

> .


     ,   ,      ,     ?      ?           ,       ,

----------


## 981

.       .

----------


## .

.   ,      ,    ,

----------


## 981

.          ?.    ??       ?

----------

.

 .    .   ,    .    .             2   . :     2?          30  =30? 

 , -  ,   .   20     ? ? ? ?

----------


## .

**,    .    .   
20    , , .      20  ,

----------

